# + نشرة اخبار  (متجدد ) حصرياااااااااااااا +



## بولا وديع (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*نشرة اخبار منتدى الكنيسة
حصــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــريا
يسعدنى ويشرفنى ان اقدم لكم 
كل يوم خبر جديد 
على مستوى العالم
*
_*وارجو من الرب يسوع ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم*_







*صلواتكم معايا وصلولى
 كتيررررررررررر*
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

* جميل جدا ننتظر الأخبار

ربنا معاكم  ,,, ​*


----------



## بولا وديع (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*تلفزيون المكسيك يزعم اكتشاف طفل من كوكب آخر في مزرعة*

 تلفزيون المكسيك
* يزعم اكتشاف طفل من كوكب آخر في مزرعة *

*



*

*بثت
محطة التلفزيون المكسيكية قبل أيام خبرا جاء فيه أن العاملين في مزرعة في
المكسيك اكتشفوا طفلا حيا لمخلوق غير أرضي على حد زعمهم في حفرة شرك في
مايو 2007¡ وأخذ فريق من العلماء يقومون بالتحقيق في هذا الأمر. *

*وجاء
في التفاصيل أن العاملين في المزرعة قد أغرقوا ذلك الطفل غير الأرضي خوفا
منه. وكان الطفل يتخبط وجسمه يترنح بإستمرار¡ ويصرخ بصوت عال. وكان
هؤلاء المزارعون قد حاولوا قتل هذا الطفل 3 مرات¡ وقتلوه نهائيا بعد
إغراقه في الماء لعدة ساعات.*

* وكان صاحب المزرعة قد ذهب إلى ذلك
المكان النائي حيث اكتشف الطفل¡ ولكنه لم يسلمه إلى جامعة محلية
للبحوث العلمية إلا في نهاية العام الماضي.وقام العلماء بأعمال المقارنة
والتحليل للحمض النووي ( د ن أ ) لذلك الطفل بإستخدام تقنية تكوين الصورة
بالرنين المغنطيسي النووي.*

*وتبين من نتائج الفحص أن نموذج جثة
الطفل غير الأرضي ليس إصطناعيا¡ وتركيب جسمه متشابه جدا بتركيب جسم
العظاية ( مثلا تنعدم جذور أسنانه¡ ويمكن أن يبقي تحت الماء لمدة
طويلة )¡ ولكنه يُظْهِرُ أيضا بعض الصفات الخصوصية للإنسان. ومخه
كبير جدا¡ وخاصة نصفه الخلفي¡ علما بأن أنسجة المخ المسؤولة
عن التعلم والذكر متطورة بالنسبة إلى الإنسان. ومن ذلك توصل العلماء إلى
نتيجة أن هذا المخلوق ذكي للغاية.*

*وسبق أن ترددت تقارير صحفية حول
رؤية أجسام مجهولة في السماء ودوائر محصولية في حقول القمح في المنطقة
التي إكتشف فيها هذا الطفل غير الأرضي. وهناك أناس يرون أن هذا الطفل
تركته مخلوقات غير أرضية بعد زيارتها لكرة الأرض.*

*ومن جانبه قال
شيجيموري الخبير في الأجسام الطائرة المجهولة أن المزارعين المحليين قد
أخبروه أنه كان هناك مخلوق غير أرضي آخر في مزرعتهم¡ ولكنه قد هرب
بعد اكتشاف الشرك الذي تم إعداده له.*

* وحتى الآن أنجزت 4 مختبرات
أعمال الفحص والمقارنة للحمض النووي ( د ن أ ) لذلك " الطفل غير الأرضي "
بأحدث وسائل العلوم والتكنولوجيا. غير أن العلماء يعجزون عن فحص الحمض
النووي ( د ن أ ) لهذا الطفل غير الأرضي في ظل الظروف التقنية التي
استوعبها الإنسان حاليا.*

*وفي رأي الخبير شيجيموري أن هذا يشكل
دليلا آخر على أن ذلك الطفل جاء بالتأكيد من خارج الكرة الأرضية¡
وعندما طُلِبَ منه تخمين من أين جاء هذا المخلوق قال شيجيموري: " إنني
أنتظر حاليا أن تقوم المختبرات بفحص جديد. وقبل ظهور نتيجته¡ يصعب
عليَّ أن أعلق على ذلك. بيد أنني أظن أن هذا المخلوق ليس من كوكبنا."


*​


----------



## بولا وديع (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*حرب الطماطم في اسبانيا*

حرب الطماطم في اسبانيا 
*
ذكرت
تقارير إعلامية أن عشرات الآلاف من الأسبان والسائحين شاركوا في مهرجان
حرب الطماطم الذي يقام سنويا في مدينة بونول شرقي البلاد وتراشق المشاركون
فيه بـ110 آلاف كيلو جرام من الطماطم. 

وذكر مسؤولون أن المهرجان
المعروف باسم "حرب الطماطم" والذي تأسس بشكل عارض قبل 64 عاما¡ أصبح
يتمتع شهرة عالمية¡ ويجري تقليده في دول مثل كولومبيا والصين. 

ونقلت ست شاحنات الطماطم المستخدمة في الحرب إلى وسط المدينة وقام 150 مساعدا بتوزيعها. *





















​


----------



## Ferrari (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*
شكراً بولا على الاخبار

الرب يعوضك
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك على الاخبار الغريبه  
ربنا يبارك حياتك

متابعــ يوميا ​


----------



## GogoRagheb (25 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الف شكر
واستمر يا باشا​


----------



## بولا وديع (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*سيارة اجرة بدون سائق*

*سيارة اجرة بدون سائق 
*
​ *





أميط اللثام عن سيارة أجرة بدون سائق وهي سيارة من شأنها أن تجعل الاختناقات المرورية وازدحام السيارات وانبعاث الدخان الصادر عن الوقود خبراً من أخبار الماضي. 

وهذه السيارة المتميزة ليس لديها سائق كما لا يوجد شخص يرافقك في الرحلة وإنما مجرد زر مركب في جدار السيارة مع كلمة "ابدأ" مكتوبة إلى جانبه. 

وتم كشف النقاب عن هذه السيارة ذات المقاعد الأربعة مؤخراً في متحف العلوم بمدينة لندنº وسوف تصبح قيد الاستخدام في العام القادم لنقل الركاب بين مواقف السيارات والصالة رقم (5). 

ويقف وراء هذا المشروع البروفيسور مارتن لاوسون الذي يتمتع بخلفية عن الرحلات الفضائية وعمل في مشروع صاروخ ساتيرن ¡ ويقول: "يمكن أن يكون لها من التأثير على السفر والنقل في هذا القرن ما يضاهي تأثير الصاروخ في القرن التاسع عشر." 

واضاف: "نعتقد أن نظام "بي آر تي" لدينا من شأنه أن يحول المدن في القرن الحادي والعشرين ويحدث فيها نقلة تمكنها من تقديم أفضل صيغة ممكنة من صيغ النقل الحضري الصديق للبيئة مما يؤدي إلى فك ضائقة الازدحام المروري وتقليل الانبعاث الضار." 

يشار إلى أن هذه السيارات التي تشبه الفقاعات تعمل بالبطارية ويستطيع الركاب فيها اختيار الوجهة المقصودة من شاشة تعمل بنظام اللمس. وتستطيع السير بسرعة تصل إلى 25 ميلا في الساعة كما أنها تسير في الطرق الضيقة الخاصة بها. 

وما أن يتم اختيار الجهة المقصودة حتى يقوم نظام الرقابة والتحكم بتسجيل الطلب وإرسال رسالة إلى السيارة التي تتبع عندئذ مساراً إلكترونياً. أثناء الرحلة يمكن للراكب أن يضغط على زر للتحدث مع وحدة التحكم عند الضرورة. 

لقد عكف البروفيسور مارتن على العمل في هذه السيارة في أنظمة النقل المتقدمة التي تتخذ من بريستول مقراً لها منذ 1995م. 

ففي هيثرو تم شراء 18 سيارة لنقل الركاب وأمتعتهم من مواقف السيارات التجارية بالصالة رقم (5) إلى الصالة نفسها في مشوار يتراوح بين ثلاث دقائق وأربع دقائق. ومن المتوقع أن يستخدم هذه السيارة نحو 500 ألف راكب سنوياً. ويدرس مجلسا باث وديفنتراي إمكانية طلب توريد هذه السيارات بينما تلقت الشركة المنتجة بالفعل استفسارات من الولايات المتحدة والشرق الأوسط والهند.

*​


----------



## بولا وديع (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*كائن غريب يشبه الوحش تم العثور عليه في بنما*

*كائن غريب  يشبه الوحش  تم العثور عليه في بنما 
*
*
*​ *






عثر في بنما السبت الماضي على مخلوق غريب أثار الكثير من التكهنات خاصة بعد العثور على كائن آخر غريب في شواطئ نيويورك العام الماضي¡ فشل العلماء في تحديد أصله حتى اللحظة.
ويقارن مختصون بين «وحش» بنما الذي يخلو جسده من الشعر تماماً¡ ويبدو جلده وملامحه المخيفة كالمطاط¡ وبين كائن نيويورك الغريب¡ وأطلق عليه لقب «وحش مونتوك».








وتقول تقارير من بنما إن مجموعة من الشباب لحظت الكائن الغريب وهو يزحف خارجاً من أحد الكهوف الكائنة في بلدة «سيرو آزول» شمالي «بنما سيتي».
ودب الذعر بين المجموعة عندما أخذ «الوحش» في الزحف نحوهم¡ وانهالوا عليه ضرباً بالعصي حتى لفظ أنفاسه¡ وألقوه داخل بركة مياه¡ حسب التقارير.
ثم عادوا لالتقاط صور للكائن الغريب نشرت لاحقاً في الموقع الإلكتروني لشبكة التلفزة البنمية «تليمترو».
وأثارت صور «الكائن الغريب» في الإنترنت تساؤلات القراء¡ الذين اقترح أحدهم بأنه ربما مخلوق قادم من كوكب آخر.
ودفع الكشف الأخير لمقارنته «بوحش مونتوك»¡ كائن غريب لم تحدد هويته¡ جرفته الأمواج إلى شواطئ «لونغ أيلاند» في نيويورك العام الماضي.
وأثار «وحش مونتوك» بجلده الغريب المطاطي والخالي من الشعر وبأسنانه الحادة¡ الكثير من الاشاعات والتكهنات تناقلها عدد من وسائل الإعلام حول العالم.*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (26 سبتمبر 2009)

عجبى
الف شكر يا باشا​


----------



## بولا وديع (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*كلاب بجميع الالوان*

*كلاب  بجميع  الالوان 
*
*
*​ *





تظل شهية الغربيين نحو آخر صيحات الموضة مفتوحةً في أوج استعارها - بيد أن الصينيين ذهبوا خطوة أبعد مما درج عليه الغربيون فيما يتعلق بحبهم للحيوانات المدللةº ذلك أنه تم مؤخراً نشر أرقام تشير إلى أن المبالغ المالية التي أنفقت عبر البلاد على الحيوانات المدللة قد تضاعفت بنسبة 500٪ خلال الفترة من 1999م حتى 2008م رغم أن من المثير للجدل أن ذلك كان على حساب سلامة تلك الحيوانات. 






ففي هذه الصور المأخوذة من منطقة ووهان وسط مقاطعة هوبي الصينية¡ يظهر أصحاب الحيوانات المدللة في جولات للاعتناء بتلك الحيوانات بصورة محفوفة بالمخاطر التي تتهدد سلامتها حيث لا يكتفي أصحابها بغسلها بالشامبو فحسب¡ بل أيضا يكسونها بفرو كامل متعدد الألوان. 








لذا لا تخرج الحيوانات لامعة بكل أنواع الزينة فقط¡ وإنما يتغير شكلها تماماً بالألوان التي تتراوح من لون الورد إلى الخردل أو الأخضر الزمردي أو الأزرق البروسي.

يشار إلى أن تلك الصور ظهرت خلال ذات الأسبوع الذي شهد صدور مسودة أول قانون صيني لحماية الحيوانات حيث إن من تثبت إدانته بعدم الرفق بالحيوان يعاقب بموجب القانون المقترح بغرامة تصل إلى ما يعادل 877 دولارا أمريكيا بالإضافة إلى السجن لمدة أسبوعين. 

وسيتم عرض مسودة القانون على مجلس الدولة بالصين في موعد غايته نهاية العام الحاليº حيث تقضي مسودة القانون المذكور بوجوب تزويد كل من الحيوانات الأليفة بشريحة تحتوي على بيانات تعريفية تتعلق بذلك الحيوان حتى يتسنى معرفة صاحبه في حالة اكتشاف أنه تعرض للإهمال. يأتي ذلك في إطار الإجراءات الصارمة للتحكم في الحيوانات بالبلاد. أما في حالة هذه الحيوانات الأليفة الظاهرة في الصور بتلك الألوان التي تنم عن غرابة تصل إلى حد الجنون¡ فإن من غير الوارد أن تتعرض تلك الحيوانات للهجر أو الإهمال. فالحيوانات نفسها هي التي يحتمل أن تنفد بجلدها فتلوذ بالفرار من منازل أصحابها متجهةً نحو التلال أو الجبال*​


----------



## بولا وديع (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*رجل بوجه اسد*

*رجل بوجه اسد 
*
*
*​ *






الصيني “يانغ هيومين” البالغ من العمر 28 عاماً مصاب بورم نادر في وجهه وقد تم نقله الى مستشفى في بكين للقيام بعمليات لازالة الورم الذي أصاب وجهه¡ فقد اعتقد هيومين عندما كان في الرابعة أن حبة صغيرة في وجهه لن تتطور وتصبح ورماً بهذا الحجم¡ وتسمى هذه الحالة “وجه الأسد”*​


----------



## بولا وديع (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*الرجل القرد زعلان وقرر التخلص من شعره*

*الرجل القرد  زعلان  وقرر التخلص من شعره 
*
*
*​ *






الصيني يو زينج هوان الذي كان يشعر بالسعادة عندما كان يناديه الناس بالرجل القرد بسبب الشعر الكثيف الذي يغطي 96% من جسده , اصيب بالاحباط الشديد وقرر ان يوافق على اجراء عدة عمليات لازالة جميع الشعر الذي يغطي جسده
اما سبب الاحباط  والغضب  فهو  فشله  في  تمثيل  دور  الرجل  القرد في مسلسل  صيني  يحكي قصة القرد الذي  قام بمساعدة  راهب بوذي 
واضاف هوان بأنه يمتلك موهبة كبيرة في التمثيل وليس صحيحا ان الشعر الزائد في جسده هو الذي سبب له الشهرة ... هوان يعتزم التقدم مجدد لبطولة مسلسلات اخرى بعد ان يتخلص من الشعر الكثيف حتى يثبت للجميع بأن صاحب موهبة حتى وان كان بدون الشعر ..وكان مخرج المسلسل قدر رفض هوان لانه ليس وسيما كفاية لتمثيل الدور
يذكر ان هوان رفض مرارا ازالة الشعر بواسطة عمليات الليزر حتى لا يفقد لقبه الرجل الاكثر شعرا في العالم ,رغم ان هذا الشعر منعه من الحصول على زوجة ترضى الزواج به *​


----------



## بولا وديع (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*«المرأة - الشبح» تثير الذعر بين رواد شاطئ*

*«المرأة - الشبح» تثير الذعر بين رواد شاطئ 
*
*
*​ *






تسببت صينية شابة في اثارة موجة من الذعر والهلع بين رواد أحد الشواطئ وذلك عندما ظهرت أمامهم فجأة وهي مرتدية ملابس غريبة صممتها بنفسها لتحميها من أشعة الشمس.

المرأة التي تدعى ماي لي بدت كشبح مخيف عندما وصلت الى الشاطئ في مدينة كينغادو مرتدية مايوه سباحة يغطي جسمها بالكامل وقناعاً أحمر اللون يغطي رأساً كاملاً ولا يوجد به سوى اربعة ثقوب للعينين والأنف والفم بينما اعتمرت على رأسها قبعة بيضاء اللون.

ولدى وصولها الى الشاطئ سادت موجة من الهلع بين معظم رواد الشاطئ الذين سارعوا الى الاختباء خوفاً من ذلك «الشبح».
ونقلت صحيفة محلية عن أحد رواد الشاطئ قوله: «لقد بدت كشبح أو كواحدة من تلك المومياوات الفرعونية لكن وجهها كان ملثما بقناع أحمر وبدا مخيفاً. لقد كان منظرها مثيراً للرعب حقاً».

من جانبها¡ قالت المرأة انها ابتكرت تلك الملابس كي تقي نفسها أشعة شمس فصل الصيف وذلك بعد أن قرأت تحقيقاً صحافياً أشار الى ان التعرض لأشعة الشمس لفترات طويلة خلال فصل الصيف قد يؤدي الى الاصابة بسرطان الجلد.*​


----------



## بولا وديع (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*رقم قياسي في صباغة الشعر*

*رقم قياسي في صباغة الشعر 
*
​ *





حققت الصين رقماً قياسياً عالمياً جديداً 
وذلك بعد ان اجتمع 500 شخص صيني في مكان واحد حيث قام كل واحد منهم بصبغ شعره بنفسه.
المشاركون في تحقيق الرقم القياسي اجتمعوا أول من أمس في صالة رياضية تابعة لجامعة شنغهاي حيث كان الشرط الأساسي للمشاركة هو ان يكون الشيب قد غزا شعر المشارك ولو كان جزئياً وأن يتولى صبغ ذلك الشعر باللون الاسود بنفسه في أقصر وقت ممكن.
المتسابق الاسرع اداء نجح في انهاء مهمة الصبغ في غضون دقيقة واحدة بينما احتاج المتسابق الأبطأ الى 9 دقائق وثانية واحدة كي ينتهي من صبغ شعره.
وبهذا تكون الصين نجحت في تحقيق رقم قياسي عالمي هو الأول من نوعه*​


----------



## بولا وديع (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*فئران تعزف على الالات الموسيقية*

*فئران تعزف على الالات  الموسيقية 
*
*
*​ *






قد يبدو في صوتهما شيء من صرير كما أن حسهما الموسيقي قد يأتي ممزوجا بطعم الجبن - بيد أنهما مع هذا ينبغي أن يندرجا ضمن أفضل ثنائي في مملكة الحيوانات. إنهما جرذان مدللان تلقيا تدريباً على يد صاحبتهما للعزف على الآلات الموسيقية الدقيقة باستخدام مخالبهما. 









لقد أقدمت المصورة الفوتوغرافية إيلين فان ديلن على تعليم الجرذين موبي وويتجي على العزف على مجموعة من الآلات الموسيقية من ضمنها البوق والقيثار والجيتار والمزمار والناي. وأفادت إيلين¡ وهي من روزندال في هولندا بأنها استلهمت الفكرة بعد أن شاهدت جيتاراً متناهي الصغر معروضاً للبيع في أحد المحلات التجارية. 









وقالت إن فأريها "اللذين يتمتعان بذكاء حاد" أتقنا العزف خلال فترة زمنية وجيزة للغاية.. على حد زعمها. وأردفت تقول: "عندما أحمل الكاميرا يقومان بما أود منهما القيام به. إنهما يتصفان بالذكاء لدرجة أنهما يتعرفان على اسميهماº فهما يدركان تماماً كيف يؤديان المطلوب منهماº وكلاهما عازف ماهر وموهوب ويسود بيننا تفاهم جيد حقاً. إنهما يفهمان دائماً ما أقوله لهما."*​


----------



## بولا وديع (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميت يتلقى اتصالات في قبره*

*ميت يتلقى اتصالات في قبره*
*
*​ *






ما زال محامي الدفاع النيويوركي جون جايكوبس يتلقى رسائل صوتية واتصالات هاتفية بعد 3 سنوات على دفنه مع هاتفه المحمول الذي كان يحبه كثيراً.
وأفادت صحيفة 'نيويورك بوست' الأمريكية ان عائلة جايكوبس دفنت مع المحامي هاتف مشحوناً بعد وفاته بسبب سرطان البنكرياس.
واستمرت زوجة الراحل ماريان سيلتزر¡ وهي محامية دفاع أيضاً¡ في دفع فاتورة هاتفه الشهرية وقيمتها 55 دولاراً فيما حفر شكل هاتفه المحمول على شاهدةش قبره وكتبت إلى جانبه عبارة 'أرقد بسلام'.
وقالت سيلتزر ان أول اتصال تلقاه زوجها كان خلال الدفن من ابنه سايمون¡ وأوضحت 'مساكين هم من كانوا يحفرون القبر أظن انهم أصيبوا بأزمة قلبية'

*​


----------



## بولا وديع (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*مدينة من الجليد والثلج فقط*

*مدينة  من الجليد والثلج فقط 
*
*
*​ *صور من مدينة الصين الثلجية بالوانها الباهرة  التي اصبحت جاهزة لموعد انطلاق مهرجان الثلج والجليد الدولي في الخامس من الشهر القادم ..المدينة مبنية من الثلج والجليد فقط وعلى نمط الفن المعماري الصيني القديم ..المدينة تضم اكبر تمثال من الجليد لسانتاكلوز بارتفاع 160 مترا ..ومن المتوقع ان يزور هذه المدينة  الثلجية قرابة مليون زائر  عند افتتاح المهرجان ​ 



































*​


----------



## بولا وديع (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*اكتشف شخصيتك ..من فصيلة دمك*

*اكتشف شخصيتك ..من  فصيلة دمك 
*


*
*​ *






فصيلة الدم هي العامل الوراثي الرئيسي بين البشر¡ ويحاول العلماء اليابانيون ان يضعوا خصوصيات علمية لكل فصيلة من هذه الفصائل.

ويشيرون الى ان الجينات التي توجد في هذه الفصائل¡ هي التي تحدد نوع خلايا دمنا¡ اذا كانت من المجموعة A او B او O¡ او المجموعة AB¡ وهل ان هذه المجموعات هي التي تشكل الملامح الشخصية للافراد وحياتهم الخاصة ونجاحهم او فشلهم في عملهم وعلاقاتهم الزوجية العائلية¡ وما الى ذلك من امور.

وتتعرض هذه المحاولة العلمية الى انتقادات العديد من علماء النفس¡ الذين لا يوافقون على وجود اختلاف في الحالة النفسية بسبب اختلاف فصيلة الدم.

وقد صدرت في اليابان اربعة كتب توجه النصائح الى الاشخاص الذين يحملون فصائل دم مختلفة¡ في كيفية تغيير شكل الحياة الخاصة بهم نحو الافضل¡ اي الوقوف ضد خصائص جيناتهم الاصلية¡ لكي يستطيعوا النجاح في العمل والعلاقات العامة والحياة الزوجية.

 واكثر الاهتمام بهذه الكتب¡ انحصر في الاشخاص الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين 20 و40 عاماً.
وحسب افتراضات العلماء¡ فإن فصيلة الاشخاص الذين يحملون فصيلة الدم A يتميزون بالشخصية المحافظة والحساسة¡ والتي تشعر بالمسؤولية والحذر.

اما المجموعة التي تحمل فصيلة الدم B¡ فإن اشخاصها يشعرون بالتفاؤل والحيوية وحرية التعبير والاعتقاد¡ بينما الاشخاص الذين يحملون فصيلة الدم O¡ فانهم يتميزون بالغطرسة وعدم الاهتمام والتعالي والخمول¡ اما الاشخاص الذين يحملون فصيلة الدم AB¡ فيتميزون بحسن العلاقات الاجتماعية والبراءة والهدوء والتأني في اتخاذ القرارات.

*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ايه يا عم 
بتجيب الحاجات السقع دى منين 
الف شكر يا باشا​


----------



## BITAR (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا على المجهود
ولاكن
 الاخبار بمصادر
والصور لها اقسامها
والترفيهى ايضا
*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*كبش ثمنه اكثر من مليون ريال*

*كبش ثمنه اكثر من مليون ريال *


*







بيع "كبش" في اسكتلندا مطلع الأسبوع الجاري بحوالي 377 ألف دولار أميركي
(4و1 مليون ريال) مسجلاً بذلك رقماً قياسياً لم تعهده تجارة هذا النوع من
الخراف في الماضي. 

وذكرت صحيفة "ديلي تلغراف" امس السبت أن مربي
الخراف جيمي دوغلاس من مقاطعة أبردين اشترى الكبش من سوق لارناك تاكسيل
الاسكتلندي الوطني¡ وأضافت أن المبلغ الذي دفعه يفوق المبلغ الذي تم
دفعه في السابق لشراء كبش في جزيرة تكسيل الهولندية ب 100 ألف جنيه
استرليني¡ 

كما ان سعره أعلى أيضاً من الثمن الذي دفع لكبش
بيع في وقت سابق باستراليا في ثمانينيات القرن الماضي. إلى ذلك قال المدير
التنفيذي لجمعية تكسيل للخراف "يعتقد كثيرون أن هذا السعر مرتفع جداً
لشراء كبش¡ ولكن مربي الأغنام ينظرون إلى ذلك على أنه استثمار جيد".
وولد الكبش "ديفيرونفايل بيرفكشن" بعد عملية تلقيح جيني وأبواه هما الكبش
"كلسو أكسجين" 

والنعجة "نوك ماغنوم" وهما من أفضل الخراف نسلاً
في اسكتلندا. ولن يكون لحم هذا الكبش متوفراً على موائد الذين يحبون لحم
الأغنام بسبب قيمته العالية من حيث تحسين نسل قطعان الخراف في المستقبل.*​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*أطول رجل في العالم تركي طوله 47. 2 متر*

*أطول رجل في العالم تركي طوله 47. 2 متر *


*






حصل التركي سلطان كوسين على لقب أطول رجل في العالم بعدما دخل بطوله الذي يبلغ 47. 2 متر موسوعة 'غينيس' للأرقام القياسية. 
ويزيد طول كوسين بذلك بنحو 11 سنتيمترا عن طول الصيني باو شيشون الذي كان يحتفظ بهذا اللقب. 
ويبدو
أن الطول المفرط لكوسين (27 عاما) يسبب له مشكلات كبيرة مع النساء¡
حيث قال خلال طرح الإصدار الجديد لموسوعة 'غينيس' الذي نشر امس الخميس في
بريطانيا 'لا تزال مسألة العثور على صديقة أمرا صعبا¡ لم يكن لدي
مطلقا صديقة لأن الفتيات يخشينني'. 








وذكر
كوسين أنه يأمل الآن في العثور على الحب الكبير¡ وقال 'أول شيء
أريده هو سيارة أستطيع الدخول فيها¡ لكن ما أريده بشكل أكبر هو
الزواج¡ ربما أستطيع أن التقي بفتيات كثيرات لأنني أصبحت مشهورا
الآن'. 
ولدى كوسين أيضا أطول يدين وقدمين في العالم حيث يبلغ طول يديه 27.5 سنتيمتر وقدميه 5. 36 سنتيمتر. 
وبسبب
طوله الذي لا يضاهيه أحد في العالم يجد كوسين صعوبة في العثور على ملابس
أنيقة مناسبة له¡ كما لا يستطيع النوم إلا على سرير طوله ثلاثة
أمتار صنع له خصيصا. 



وبالرغم
من تلك المشكلات يرى كوسين أن طوله له مميزات أيضا¡ وقال 'أستطيع أن
أعرف الناس من مسافة بعيدة¡ وفي المنزل أستطيع أن استغل طولي لتغيير
المصابيح الكهربائية وتعليق الستائر'. 
وسار النمو الجسدي لكوسين بشكل
طبيعي حتى عيد ميلاده العاشر¡ إلا أنه أصيب بورم أدى به إلى داء
العملقة. وتمت إزالة هذا الورم العام الماضي حتى يتم إيقاف النمو. 
ويصف
كريج جلينداي رئيس تحرير موسوعة 'غينيس' كوسين بالعملاق الرقيق¡
وقال 'إنه رجل رقيق هادئ غير متوتر أو مندهش من وضعه المميز'. 
ويخطط كوسين الآن للسفر أيضا إلى ألمانيا والولايات المتحدة. *​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*رجل المرجان ..اصبح طبيعيا*

*رجل المرجان ..اصبح طبيعيا *



*






الرجل
الصيني لين تانزيهوان الذي حير العالم واطلقوا عليه رجل المرجان او صاحب
الشعب المرجانية استطاع اخيرا التخلص من هذا اللقب بعد نجاح الجراحات التي
اجريت له في عيادة جلدية على مدى عام كامل 
وكان هذا الرجل قد اصيب
بمرض جلدي غريب منذ سن 13 وبدأ يمتلىء جلده بمادة تشبه المرجان في شكلها ,
واضطر ان يلف نفسه ببطانية حتى لا يشعر الناس بالخوف منه , وبعد ان ساءت
حالته واصبح عاجزا عن السير نشرت قصته في وسائل الاعلام ووجد عدد من اطباء
الجلد الذين اشرفوا على علاجه حتى عاد الى طبيعته واستعاد وضعه , ولكن
تانزيهوان يجب ان يخضع لبعض المراقبة حتى لا يظهر المرجان مجددا بعد
الجراحة 





*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك يا باشا
استمر​


----------



## بولا وديع (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*السجن 25 عاما لأمريكي قتل كلبا*

*السجن 25 عاما لأمريكي قتل كلبا 
*
*
*​ *






حكم على أمريكي في ولاية كاليفورنيا الأمريكية بالسجن 25 عاماً لقتله كلب صديقته البالغ من العمر 10 سنوات.
وقال نائب مدعي عام مدينة ميلبيتاس كيفن سميث ان محكمة في المدينة قررت سجن أليكس كاسترو بعد إداتنه بتهمة ضرب الكلب كوبر بمطرقة حتى الموت عام 2007.

وأوضح سميث ان قرار المحكمة تأثر بالسجّل العنيف للمتهم.

وكان كاسترو أدين عام 1994 بضرب رجل ضرباً مبرّحاً إلى حد انه كاد يفارق الحياة¡ وعام 1982 أدين بالاعتداء على رجلين بآلة حادة.
وقالت جواني غونزاليس صاحبة الكلب¡ انها راضية عن الحكم.*​


----------



## بولا وديع (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*القط سقراط يخفف وزنه*

*القط سقراط  يخفف وزنه 
*
*
*​ *




سقراط مع الممرضة في العيادة 


القط الذي يدعى "سقراط" وعمره 5 اعوام فقط وصل الى درجة من السمنة جعلته غير قادر على الحركة .. اما السبب فهو ادمانه على اكل الجبن وشرائح البطاطا المقلية والبصل , وامام هذا الوضع الخطير اصطحبه صاحبه الى العيادة البيطرية التي فحصته والزمت صاحبه باتباع ريجيم معين في تغذية القط سقراط حتى لا يواصل السمنة ويصبح مهددا بالموت ..صاحب القط الذي يدعى بيل دونكان بدأ باتباع الريجيم الغذائي رغم احتجاج سقراط على النقص في وجبته الغذائية التي وصلت الى اقل من نصف ما كان يحصل عليه 






سقراط  وميزان الريجيم *​


----------



## بولا وديع (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*ثعبان لكن له قدم حقيقية*

*ثعبان لكن  له قدم  حقيقية 
*
*
*​ *






في جنوب غرب الصين عثر مواطن على اول ثعبان في العالم يمتلك قدما , المواطن الذي اصيب بالرعب عند مشاهدة الثعبان يتسلق جدار المنزل قام بقتله بواسطة حذاءه , ومن ثم وضعه في اناء زجاجي وارسله الى السلطات التي قامت بارساله الى جامعة مختصة للقيام بالدراسات حول هذه القدم العجيبة التي يمتلكها هذا الثعبان *​


----------



## GogoRagheb (29 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشا 
استمر​


----------



## بولا وديع (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*معلمة الية ..تضحك وتوبخ*

*معلمة الية ..تضحك وتوبخ 
*


*
*​ *






تمكنت اليابان مؤخرا من تطوير معلمة آلية اسمها "سايا" يمكنها التعبير عن ست مشاعر بشرية أساسية هي التعجب والخوف والاستياء والغضب والسعادة والحزن وذلك بفضل "جلدها المطاطي". 

إلا أن الجهة المشرفة على تطوير معلمة المستقبل تؤكد أنها ليست بديلا عن المعلم البشري. 
ويقول هيروشي كوباياشي الاستاذ بجامعة طوكيو للعلوم ومبتكر سايا :"أجهزة الانسان الآلي الشبيهة بالبشر أقرب للأطفال وكبار السن". 









وجرى بالفعل تجربة سايا التي ظهرت لأول مرة عام 2004 كموظفة استقبال في عدد من مدارس طوكيو. 

وبدلا من أن يغالى كوباياشي في الدفاع عن معلمته الالية ¡ دعا إلى "عدم ترك الاجداد في أيدي فرق من الاجهزة الآلية إذ أن ذلك يدمر المسؤولية المجتمعية لكل منا تجاه الآخر ويزيد الفجوة مع الواقع خاصة لمن هم في حاجة إلى ذلك عقليا وجسديا". 

كما أكد أن مهمة سايا هي مساعدة الناس فقط محذرا من رفع مستوى التوقعات لما تستطيع القيام به وقال: "الانسان الآلي لا يتمتع بذكاء طبيعي وليس لديه قدره على التعليم ليس لديه هوية وإنما هو مجرد آلة".*​


----------



## بولا وديع (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*اول دولفين باللون الوردي*

*اول دولفين باللون الوردي*
*
*​ *في بحيرة لويزيانا في الولايات المتحدة , تمكن الباحث في شؤون الدلافين "اريك رو" من التقاط هذه الصورة لهذا الدولفين الوردي ..وهذه اول مرة يشاهد فيها دولفين بهذا اللون وقد يكون الدولفين الوحيد في العالم الذي له لون وردي​*​*









*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 سبتمبر 2009)

ايه دا كله يا بولا 
دا المفروض يعملوا قسم جديد فى المنتدى 30:
يطلقون عليه :t9:
قسم بولا وديع ​


----------



## بولا وديع (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*طيور هاجمت طائرة المانية وكادت تسقطها*

*طيور  هاجمت طائرة المانية  وكادت تسقطها *

*






نجت
طائرة المانيا باعجوبة عندما هاجمها اكثر من 200 طائر وكادت تسقط لولا
براعة الطيار , الطائرة كانت في رحلة الى كوسوفو وعلى متنها 80 راكب ,
وعندما وصلت سرعة الطائرة الى 200 ميل في الساعة انجذبت جميع الطيور وشفطت
في محرك الطائرة الايمن متسببة في عطله .. الطيار الذي ابلغ عن العطل في
المحرك الايمن استطاع الهبوط بسلام بعد محاولة استمرت 45 دقيقة وانتهت
بهبوط امن 
وكانت طائرة  امريكية  سقطت في نهر هودسون في نيويورك قبل  اشهر بسبب مهاجمة الطيور لها   والتسبب في تعطيل  محركاتها 





*​


----------



## بولا وديع (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*بيضة كبيرة ..قتلت الدجاجة*

*بيضة كبيرة ..قتلت الدجاجة *



*






خلفت دجاجة في الولايات المتحدة ارثاً غنياً وراءها اذ نفقت بعدما وضعت بيضة تزن 138 غراماً.
ونقلت
شبكة «سي ان ان» عن المزارع كريس شورمان في هونوي فولز في
ولاية نيويورك قوله انه لاحظ أن واحدة من دجاجاته تبدو مريضة وقد نفقت في
وقت لاحق بعدما وضعت بيضة يبلغ حجمها مرتين ونصف حجم البيضة العادية.

وقد
أعرب شورمان عن دهشته لرؤية هذه البيضة الضخمة في القنّ¡ وقارن
الأمر بامرأة تنجب طفلاً وزنه 11 كيلوغراما¡ مشيراً الى أن
«ذلك ما قتل الدجاجة على الأرجح». وقال شورمان انه أعار
البيضة الى صديق له يعمل استاذ مدرسة ليريها لتلاميذه ثم يستعيدها ليصنع
منها عجة لذيذة. *​


----------



## بولا وديع (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*اكبر قرعة في العالم*

*اكبر  قرعة في العالم *

*






صاحب
اكبر حبة قرع في العالم ووزنها 700 كيلوغرام تقريبا هو الامريكي بيل نبتون
من ولاية اوهايو الامريكية , وفازت حبة القرع العملاقة بجائزة مهرجان
القرع للعام 2009 الذي عقد في مدينة بارنسفيل*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 أكتوبر 2009)

عجبــــــى​


----------



## BITAR (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*اكرر وللمره الاخيره *
*ا - الاخبار بمصادر*
*ويكون خبر *
*وليس اكتشاف او ما شابه ذلك*
*المنتدى به اقسام متخصصه لما تكتبه*
*رجاء الالتزام *
*وشكرا*​


----------



## بولا وديع (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا اسف ولو عاوز تقفل الموضوع ققفلة*​


----------



## BITAR (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بولا وديع قال:


> *انا اسف ولو عاوز تقفل الموضوع ققفلة*​


*الموضوع جيد جدا
ولاكن
به مشاركات  يوجد بالمنتدى اقسام خاصة بها
مثل الصور والترفيهى والعلمى .......... الخ
*​


----------



## بولا وديع (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*ارجو الرد ضرورى حتى استكمال النشرة*

*
يعنى استمر ولا لا
 ارجو الرد 
وبالنسبة للاخبار جميلة جدا على فكرة
لو مش دة القسم بتاعها
 انقل الموضوع للقسم الايناسبها
شكرا ليك لتعبك وصبرك
+  ربنا يبارك حياتك  +

*​


----------



## بولا وديع (1 يناير 2010)

*ارجو نقل الموضوع الى القسم المناسب
 لاستكمال النشرة
سلام المسيح وتعب محبتك 
ويعوضك فى حضن يسوع
*​


----------

